# disability allowance



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

My daughter immigrated to Sudbury Ontario and would like me and my Son to follow if possible. I have been told that I can get my pension transfered over there. The problem is my son who is 43 and depends on me because of learning difficulties, recieves disability allowance here in Britain.
Does anyone know if he would be able to claim allowance in Canada.

Any info would be great


----------



## N1k100 (Feb 23, 2008)

The long and short of it is no. Canada is pretty strict when it comes to their health care system. If one is not healthy and going to drain the health care system then they will not allow entry. Your disability allowance will not transfer to Canada and Canada will not hand this out. As for your pension being transferred I would double check this, I know of both situations and one received the other didnt due to previous premiums they had or had not paid over their working life.

Its sad I know and I dont mean to be blunt but if you cannot manage without your sons disability allowance then you need to take another look at your situation and see if there is another possible route

Take care


----------

